# what is the processing times for the DL form



## odat (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been granted Discretionary Leave refusal asylum for 3 yr start 15/02/2011 and expire 14/02/2014 I did fill and send application form DL in 14/01/2014 
granted Discretionary Leave refusal asylum because I was live with my partner she is British citizen and now we are marred 


in 28/01/2014 received letter from home office they enclosed documents which I submitted as part of my application and they have noted their contents and now they able to return them to me


the documents is my marriage certificate and birth certificate and the P60

and im still waiting I haven't heard anything since last letter 

I wonder how long is the processing times for people on Discretionary Leave refusal asylum because there is only one way to apply via post

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no published timescale for DL applications, but around 3 months is a good average. As they have already started processing your application, you should expect to hear from them soonish, provided your circumstances are straightforward and there has been no material change.


----------



## odat (Mar 4, 2014)

Joppa said:


> There is no published timescale for DL applications, but around 3 months is a good average. As they have already started processing your application, you should expect to hear from them soonish, provided your circumstances are straightforward and there has been no material change.


thank you for your reply I hope will hear from them soon


----------



## odat (Mar 4, 2014)

a recording to the discretionary leave policy by home office people who granted discretionary leave before 20 July 2011 – Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR) outside the Rules should be granted

Where removal is no longer considered appropriate following consideration of the exceptional factors set out in Paragraph 353B of the Immigration Rules and the guidance in Chapter 53 of the EIG, 30 months DL should be granted, unless one of the following situations applies:

o Where the UK Border Agency (as it was) made a written commitment that a case would be considered either before 20 July 2011 or before 9 July 2012, but failed to do so, and later decides that a grant is appropriate;



o Where the UK Border Agency (as it was) made a decision either before 20 July 2011 or before 9 July 2012 that a grant of leave on the grounds then listed in Chapter 53 was not appropriate, but after that date carried out a reconsideration of that decision and - on the basis of the same evidence - decides that the earlier decision was wrong and leave should have been granted.

 *Where the above applies and the relevant date was before 20 July 2011 – Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR) outside the Rules should be granted. This is because prior to 20 July 2011 ILR was normally granted to cases which met the exceptional circumstances in Chapter 53 of the EIG*. Where the above applies and the relevant date was before 9 July 2012, 3 years DL should be granted, with the person normally becoming eligible to apply for settlement after two periods of 3 years DL. This is because between 20 July 2011 and 9 July 2012 the UK Border Agency granted 3 years DL in cases that met the exceptional circumstances in Chapter 53 of the EIG. These cases will normally be eligible to apply for settlement after 6 years.



 If a decision maker considers that there are other exceptional, compelling reasons to depart from the policy of granting 30 months DL, the case must be referred to a Senior Caseworker for further consideration. In all other cases 30 months (2.5 years) DL is normally the appropriate period of leave to grant.


that information in home office website discretionary leave policy page number 8
*
is that mean I should received ILR because I been granted discretionary leave before 20 July 2011 ?*


----------



## odat (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been waiting more then 3 month and I haven't heard anything back yet is there any Solution guys please ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Contact your MP?


----------



## odat (Mar 4, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Contact your MP?


thank you for your reply
I will give it other week and then Contact my MP


----------



## odat (Mar 4, 2014)

so far I contact the OLCU ask about any update on my case and about the work

I received this letter saying my application still process


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a general letter promising nothing.


----------



## odat (Mar 4, 2014)

MY MP received responding from the home office and he pass me the letter 
they said its take 12 month


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes that's about right.


----------



## odat (Mar 4, 2014)

just update last week 27/02/2015 I received letter from the home office I have been grant leave to remain for another 3 years its expired 24/2/2018 its take over a year for the Decision

I know discretionary leave to ILR is 6 years from 2011 to 2017 is that mean I can still submit application for ILR in February 2017 ? or I have to wait till 2018 ?


----------

